# multimueble



## Cornelioh

Bueno, en realidad, el televisor y otras cosas más. En mi país, Colombia, lo conocemos como ''multimueble''; inclusive pongo esa palabra en el buscador de imágenes y aparece aquel mueble.

http://pics.adoos.com.co/52709d58f35812f874ffe9e41da421ae-1-3-multimueblebiblioteca.jpg

http://imagenes.acambiode.com/empre...514569/productos/MULTIMUEBLE IMPERIAL 1-2.JPG

El problema es que ''multimuble'' no lo registra el DRAE. ¿Qué sugieren ustedes?


----------



## Jonno

Que yo sepa en España nunca ha tenido un nombre especial, dejando aparte "el mueble del salón", "el armario de la tele" o algo así


----------



## torrebruno

Pues si se pone en una mesa baja, la "mesita baja". Si no, en el _aparador_, que es un mueble con múltiples funciones.


----------



## ACQM

En mi casa, eso que tu llamas multimueble, se ha llamado siempre "mueble de/del comedor", tal cual y no es broma. Otra cosa son los muebles bajitos para poner la televisión que se suelen llamar "mueble del televisor" o "banco para televisión".

Parece que me esté riendo de ti, pero te juro que aquí todos lo decimos así, sin más.


----------



## nand-o

Hola:
¡Ah, sí! El mueble del cuarto de estar con el hueco para poner la televisión ¿Aún se usan? 
En serio, por aquí no tiene un nombre específico.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

A los de las fotos los llamo aparadores. A los que se estilan ahora por estos lados, bajos y angostos, se los llama_ racks_. Este "nombrete"  apareció hace ya unos cuantos años, primero lo hizo en las páginas de compra y venta, luego ganó terreno y hoy así se los conoce.


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile a los muebles que cumplen varias funciones se los llama "multifuncionales".
Puede ser, librero-aparador-cava de vino, todo en uno; o bien cama-mesa de comedor-ring de boxeo, todo en uno también.
_


----------



## nand-o

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> A los de las fotos los llamo aparadores.


Cierto, aquí también. Es más incluso yo los recuerdo llenos de platos, de acuerdo con el significado original.
*
aparador**, ra**.*
 (Del lat. _apparātor, -ōris_).
*2.     * m. Mueble donde se guarda o contiene lo necesario para el servicio de la mesa.

En el comedor había aparadores y en las despensas y cocinas, alacenas. Cuando el comedor se sustituyó o combinó con el salón o la sala de estar, el televisor se incorporó al aparador o a la librería, según el caso, usando un hueco dejado a tal efecto, pero sin saber muy bien como llamarlo entonces. ¿Multimueble? Aquí no se usa, pero en el contexto se entendería bien.


----------



## Colchonero

Por aquí, en algunas tiendas, los he visto anunciados como _*boisseries*. _


----------



## torrebruno

Sí, es el "mueblelsalón" de toda la vida, dicho en fino, donde además se ponía la tele.
Pero hoy en día, en los ambientes decorativos modernos, la tele se pone encima ya de cualquier cosa.


----------



## Lurrezko

_Boisseries_, hay que ver qué finos sois en Madrid, muchacho. Por aquí somos más parcos y el mueble no tiene nombre, que yo sepa: el mueble del comedor, como dice ACQM. El mueble en cuestión cada vez se ve menos, por lo demás.


----------



## Colchonero

Bizarros, más que finos.


----------



## Birke

A los muebles de las fotos los he conocido siempre por _mueble del comedor_, sin más. También se les decía _librería del comedor_, y eso aunque no hubiera un solo libro ni en ese mueble ni en toda la casa.
Lo de _boisserie_ se lo he oído sólo a las parejas que acababan de comprarse el armatoste y aún tenían fresca la palabra oída en la _meublerie_ 

Creo que aparador solía ser más bien un mueble bajo (tal vez metro veinte), que servía para guardar vajillas etc, y para depositar sobre él la sopera o lo que fuera a hacer falta durante la comida.  Precisamente por la falta de cuerpo superior, sobre el aparador se colgaba un espejo más ancho que alto o tal vez un cuadro o un grupito.


----------



## ErOtto

Como ya han comentado varios compañeros, en España se llama mueble de salón.

A lo que aparece en este enlace...



Cornelioh said:


> http://pics.adoos.com.co/52709d58f35812f874ffe9e41da421ae-1-3-multimueblebiblioteca.jpg



...simplemente lo llamaríamos... ¡vaya una horterada! 
(con todos las disculpas del mundo )


----------



## nand-o

ErOtto said:


> Como ya han comentado varios compañeros, en España se llama mueble de salón.
> ...simplemente lo llamaríamos... ¡vaya una horterada!
> (con todos las disculpas del mundo )



Es que creo que es aun peor:



Birke said:


> Creo que aparador solía ser más bien un mueble bajo (tal vez metro veinte), que servía para guardar vajillas etc, y para depositar sobre él la sopera o lo que fuera a hacer falta durante la comida.  Precisamente por la falta de cuerpo superior, sobre el aparador se colgaba un espejo más ancho que alto o tal vez un cuadro o un grupito.


Así era, dependiento del lugar geográfico, la época y los dineros que hubiese. Sobre ese metro veinte, donde se guardaban los manteles y platos de uso corriente, a veces se colocaba un armario de dos puertas acristalas para exhibir la vajilla decorada, las soperas de plata y los saleros de maderas nobles. Para que los invitados supiesen que "había posibles". Hacerle un agujero al conjunto para meter un televisor (riesgo de incendio aparte) es a la mayor horterada jamás creada, solo superada por el pañito de punto, el torito y las fotos de los familiares sobre el televisor encajado.


----------



## ACQM

Birke said:


> A los muebles de las fotos los he conocido siempre por _mueble del comedor_, sin más. También se les decía _librería del comedor_, y eso aunque no hubiera un solo libro ni en ese mueble ni en toda la casa.
> Lo de _boisserie_ se lo he oído sólo a las parejas que acababan de comprarse el armatoste y aún tenían fresca la palabra oída en la _meublerie_
> 
> Creo que aparador solía ser más bien un mueble bajo (tal vez metro veinte), que servía para guardar vajillas etc, y para depositar sobre él la sopera o lo que fuera a hacer falta durante la comida.  Precisamente por la falta de cuerpo superior, sobre el aparador se colgaba un espejo más ancho que alto o tal vez un cuadro o un grupito.



En mi casa a eso le llamaban un buffet (pronunciado bufé, por la familia de Castilla y Andalucía y bufet por los nuevos catalanes).


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, mucho mejor _buffet _que _boisseries. _


----------



## Lurrezko

Dónde va a parar.


----------



## cbrena

En mi casa no hacía falta decir _mueble del comedor_, era simplemente _el mueble_, todos los demás tenían su nombre: cama, armario, mesilla. etc.
En un alarde de fineza, mi abuela decía _mueblebar._


----------



## torrebruno

> En mi casa a eso le llamaban un buffet (pronunciado bufé, por la familia de Castilla y Andalucía y bufet por los nuevos catalanes).


¿Era donde poníais la comida para almorzar de pie todo lo que queríais?


----------



## cbrena

torrebruno said:


> ¿Era donde poníais la comida para almorzar de pie todo lo que queríais?



 ¿Me preguntas a mí?
La comida la poníamos en la mesa, y también teníamos sillas.


----------



## torrebruno

Jajaja, ¡que lujazo!
(Te me adelantaste -con dativo de interés y todos sus adornos, digo yo- y tuve que retroceder para corregir)


----------



## oa2169

Cornelioh said:


> Bueno, en realidad, el televisor y otras cosas más. En mi país, Colombia, lo conocemos como ''multimueble''; inclusive pongo esa palabra en el buscador de imágenes y aparece aquel mueble.
> 
> http://pics.adoos.com.co/52709d58f35812f874ffe9e41da421ae-1-3-multimueblebiblioteca.jpg
> 
> http://imagenes.acambiode.com/empre...514569/productos/MULTIMUEBLE IMPERIAL 1-2.JPG
> 
> El problema es que ''multimuble'' no lo registra el DRAE. ¿Qué sugieren ustedes?



No quería participar en este foro porque, como no conozco la palabra multimueble (aunque soy colombiana), no tendría nada que decir.

Pero bueno: conozco "chifonier", "seibó", "nochero", palabras que se refieren a muebles donde se puede ubicar el televisor y otras cosas.

Las dos primeras palabras están en el DRAE, la última, "nochero", es sinónimo de "mesa de noche.

Saludos Cornelioh.


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, ante _chifonier _que se quiten _buffet __y__ boisseries._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En mi casa, a ese mueble se le llamó de toda la vida el *mueble del televisor*...


----------



## cbrena

Chifonier ¡qué descubrimiento! Es precisamente el mueble en el que yo tengo mi televisión, con sus cajones. Ya no volveré a llamarle _el mueble._


----------



## luna_mdq

Yo la verdad no sé mucho de muebles, pero a esa cosa le diría modular.


----------



## duvija

Ahora que los televisores se cuelgan de las paredes, nos quedamos sin aparador...


----------



## A n a

Un chifonier es una cajonera. ¿Ahí poneis la tele? Caramba, caramba...


----------



## torrebruno

Claro, cada cual la pone donde quiere o puede.
Mira  aquí los sitios tan raros que hay para poner una tele encima.
Un saludo.


----------



## Canela Mad

Por lo que ha dicho oa2169, ya soy la segunda colombiana de este hilo que desconoce los multimuebles, puede ser porque hace años que vivo fuera. Hace poco vi uno en el escaparate de una tienda al que llamaban "centro de audio e imagen", un nombre un poco pretencioso para un cacharro donde poner la tele, el dvd, el grabador, el equipo de sonido y otros archiperres tecnológicos.


----------



## ACQM

Yo como mi tocaya, el chifonier (pronunciado "sinfonier", ¡toma castaña! de lo que es capaz mi madre) lo tenía de pequeña en la habitación. Y no me digais que era una cómoda, porque las cómodas o cajoneras son más anchas que altas, el chifonier era más alto que ancho. Jajajajaja

Torrebruno: El buffet no era para comer de pie, so .... (me guardo el calificativo), era para que la criada imaginaria fuera sirviendo la comida. En realidad servía para que mi abuela no tuviera que levantarse a la cocina vente veces durante la comida. A la práctica, cuando yo nací, mis abuelos comían siempre en la cocina y en el buffet había un precioso pañito de ganchillo y objetos decorativos de gusto dudoso.

Colchonero: Yo no he dicho que buffet fuera una gran palabra, sólo que es la que usaban en mi familia. ¡Qué le vamos a hacer! Ahora ya no hay buffets, pero en el recibidor mi madre tiene un bureau, para no perder las formas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ACQM said:


> Yo como mi tocaya, el chifonier (pronunciado "sinfonier", ¡toma castaña! de lo que es capaz mi madre) lo tenía de pequeña en la habitación. Y no me digais que era una cómoda, porque las cómodas o cajoneras son más anchas que altas, el chifonier era más alto que ancho. Jajajajaja



¡Anda tú! Y yo que siempre creí que el "sinfonier" ese era un aparador especial sobre el que algunos ponían el aparato de música para escuchar sinfonías como la quinta de Beethoven o la del Nuevo Mundo de Dvorák... ¡No somos nadie!


----------



## Argónida

cbrena said:


> En mi casa no hacía falta decir _mueble del comedor_, era simplemente _el mueble_, todos los demás tenían su nombre: cama, armario, mesilla. etc.
> En un alarde de fineza, mi abuela decía _mueblebar._



El _mueblebar_ de toda la vida, claro. Ese es el nombre que se me vino a la cabeza nada más ver la pregunta del hilo. Pero nunca pensé que fuera fino, más bien lo contrario, un punto rancio-cutre-kitsch.


----------



## ACQM

Otra aclaración. Sobre "mueblebar". Otra vez hablo de mi familia, pero es que fuera de mi casa no suela tener conversaciones sobre mobiliario, mire usted. Pues mi abuela tenía un mueblebar perfedctamente rancio-cutre-kitsch, como dice Argínida. Se trataba de un mueblecito pequeño de fórmica con un foto... bueno lo dicho, era un mueble bajo, nada que ver con las imágenes del post que abrió este hilo.

Otra cosa es que en el "mueble de comedor" de mi casa, que era un "mueble modular" como comentaba otro forero, además de módulo que hacía de hueco para la tele, un módulo vitrina para la cristalería del ajuar, etc. había un módulo "mueblebar" con el fondo de espejo y un estante con hendidura para colgar boca abajo las copas de cóctel.


----------



## torrebruno

¿Tu abuela no alquilaba su casa para rodar pelis?


----------



## ACQM

torrebruno said:


> ¿Tu abuela no alquilaba su casa para rodar pelis?



Jajajajaja. Eres cruel. La pobre mujer era muy buena persona. Mejor persona que decoradora de interiores, eso sí.


----------

